# Making a Fursona



## Njefnalefke (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm making a fursona.  I'm not new to the fandom, but I've never had a fursona, and I felt like this would be a harmless bandwagon to jump on.

I'm looking for any pointers or suggestions on how to construct a fursona.  I've already decided that I want a lynx, maybe a hybrid but I choose not to fathom those possibilities just yet.

The kind of character I want to get out of this is one I will use in fiction, alongside other characters I will create or use.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 13, 2009)

You're a goldfish, I'm good at these things. Trust me.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Me said:
			
		

> For some honest advice: Grab a D&D Monstrous Manual, randomize a number 1-26. That's which letter of the Alphabet you take. Then randomize the number of "vague" options (Golems would not get a number for each type, nor would each Dragon, Gnome, etc). From there, keep working down more and more specifically. There's your creature.
> 
> Why do I say this? Because honestly, unless you pick "Human" you can't decide which animal you'd be. Many animals share similar traits with another, and just because you like something doesn't naturally mean you should be a member of its race (Hell, look how many people in the Furry Fandom hate humanity? Enough said there). It'd actually probably work well for making a unique character too: Jimmy the Wolf, who always wanted to be an Otter but was stuck in a filthy lupine body.
> 
> ...


.


EDIT: For you, I rolled an eight (or "H").  There's 26 H-entries, so I roll again at 1-26.  This time I got a 26, or "Hydra".  Randomizing for the last four, you're a Lernaean Hydra (or in other words, you grow two heads for every one cut off).  Up for being a potentially twelve-headed scaly?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

You should listen to Attaman, he is credit to team.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> .
> 
> 
> EDIT: For you, I rolled an eight (or "H").  There's 26 H-entries, so I roll again at 1-26.  This time I got a 26, or "Hydra".  Randomizing for the last four, you're a Lernaean Hydra (or in other words, you grow two heads for every one cut off).  Up for being a potentially twelve-headed scaly?



I like that idea. Add a bit of fun to it.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't make mine up. I just found out what it was. It's been the same since I have thought of it. So I can't help. Why am I in this thread, then? Well,

1) Bragging.

2) Increasing post count.

Good luck.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> I like that idea. Add a bit of fun to it.



Indeed, potential to roll twelve separate characters into one.

Imagine if you will the three-headed giant from "Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail".  Now imagine that bickering times four (assuming it's a linear growth for each additional head, and not an exponential increase in bickering).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2009)

Whatever you want to do.

How I made mine:
- use the animal species I feel most connected to
- throw in preferred special traits + give a reason as to why they're there (the bat part)
- add favorite colorscheme, or most self-representative
- give same anatomy and dress style as myself, with animal traits thrown in
- give her a name I like

Ta-da!
And V was born.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Aug 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> .
> 
> 
> EDIT: For you, I rolled an eight (or "H").  There's 26 H-entries, so I roll again at 1-26.  This time I got a 26, or "Hydra".  Randomizing for the last four, you're a Lernaean Hydra (or in other words, you grow two heads for every one cut off).  Up for being a potentially twelve-headed scaly?



TYVM for the suggestion, I will use that to create other characters alongside my character, whom I have already determined most of the "look" for.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Aug 14, 2009)

And my dumbass later found a section on fursonas and roleplaying.

Duuuurrrr!


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait wait wait...
back up.
Are you saying there are places on this site that we can ROLE PLAY??
TELL ME WHERE THEY ARE!!!!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Wait wait wait...
> back up.
> Are you saying there are places on this site that we can ROLE PLAY??
> TELL ME WHERE THEY ARE!!!!



There are none, so don't waste your time.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I'll just have to go find some elsewhere...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually made my fursona by drawing a character one day, and I felt a growing attachment and pride over the next week.  I had no choice in that, just instinct.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 18, 2009)

I asked a furry friend what they thought suited me, then we went through the list and I looked at each suggestion. Red panda ever since. <3 Although my 'spirit animal' is a wolf/canine, so my fursona has little characteristics from that. No characteristics that I dont have though. (except the longer muzzle )

Good luck with your fursona  also it's not a bandwagon! >:[


----------

